# Lost & Found | Found Beautiful Pigeon, says "PANAMA" on the Ring!



## grey_juce (Sep 27, 2012)

Found Beautiful Pigeon, he/she is OK, can fly, friendly, not afraid of people, let my dog and myself approach and take him in my hands. Looks healthy, everything normal, but appears lost and disoriented, doesn't know where his home is and probably "quit guessing", doesn't want to fly any more (even he can fly!). Pigeon has TWO PLASTIC RINGS, on left leg orange/red ring, no info. On a right leg white ring says: "PANAMA". Found in Flushing Meadows Corona Park Queens, NY (Google Map - near Lake Meadow Lake). My intention 1) to find owner if possible, if he is a racing pigeon unknown where he came from, could be 100x of miles away from New York. If not able find owner then # 2) find a good home for this beautiful bird. Any ideas, info all welcome, please pass the words out. Call Sergei @ 718-366-2155, leave msg.







,







,


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your concern for this bird.

Please catch the bird, if you haven't already, and put him in a dog or cat carrier or cage. He is just a sitting duck for a predator attack plus he can't be rescued if not caught.

Pigeon seed or wild bird seed is the choice of food for him/her. Is he eating and drinking?

Is there any other information on the band/

if you can't find his home we have an adoption forum where you can post.*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Looks kinda fancy ... Treesa, does he look like could be a roller?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

John_D said:


> Looks kinda fancy ... Treesa, does he look like could be a roller?


Yes, he resembles a bald cap roller. i have one, and they are wonderful social and friendly birds.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hmmm ... so probably fairly local? Wouldn't have thought they'd be great at distances.


----------



## atlabdi (Jan 11, 2012)

I do not think the pigeon is a racing pigeon.


----------



## swiftstar112 (Sep 27, 2009)

The pigeon is a bald head roller. he belongs to a fancier by the nickname "Panama" that flies his pigeon downtown Brooklyn. he rolled out as we say here in NY and that one got lost. Typically we could consider that just a lost solider. There are two petshops on Grand ave and 62nd st in Maspeth, Queens where u can bring in the bird and either hold it or re sell it


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

John_D said:


> Hmmm ... so probably fairly local? Wouldn't have thought they'd be great at distances.





swiftstar112 said:


> The pigeon is a bald head roller. he belongs to a fancier by the nickname "Panama" that flies his pigeon downtown Brooklyn. he rolled out as we say here in NY and that one got lost. Typically we could consider that just a lost solider. There are two petshops on Grand ave and 62nd st in Maspeth, Queens where u can bring in the bird and either hold it or re sell it


*Definitely local...and there you have your answer, John!


Thank you for responding swiftstar.*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

swiftstar112 said:


> The pigeon is a bald head roller. he belongs to a fancier by the nickname "Panama" that flies his pigeon downtown Brooklyn. he rolled out as we say here in NY and that one got lost. Typically we could consider that just a lost solider. There are two petshops on Grand ave and 62nd st in Maspeth, Queens where u can bring in the bird and either hold it or re sell it


Hey man ... you ARE a star


----------



## grey_juce (Sep 27, 2012)

swiftstar112 said:


> he belongs to a fancier by the nickname "Panama" that flies his pigeon downtown Brooklyn


How I can get in touch with this person?


----------



## grey_juce (Sep 27, 2012)

Good thing we identified the bread: Bald Head Roller, another person emailed me saying: black Bald-Head Roller -- probably same thing.
----
2) Someone emailed me:
"hello, just saying if you do find the owner, and return it , usually they kill them because they did not "home" and do what they were "supposed" to do."
-- is this really a possibility? I know nothing about pigeons, that's why I'm asking ..


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Can't say for sure about "roller" breeders, but there have been stories about people who have racing pigeons who would do this if the bird(s) fail to "home" properly. 

I certainly would hope that Panama would be very happy to get his bird back.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with almondman, there is less chance that the roller will be culled. You can ask Panama himself whether he wants the bird back or should you sell it, that should get you a straight reply.


----------



## grey_juce (Sep 27, 2012)

sreeshs said:


> You can ask Panama himself whether he wants the bird back or should you sell it ..


Please spread the word, I have Panama's bird, 3rd day in my house, I'm in Fresh Meadows, Queens, phone # 718-366-2155 - Sergei (would be happy to speak with Panama).


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats a nice looking bird.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

grey_juce said:


> Please spread the word, I have Panama's bird, 3rd day in my house, I'm in Fresh Meadows, Queens, phone # 718-366-2155 - Sergei (would be happy to speak with Panama).


Very pretty bird....And thank you for caring


----------



## grey_juce (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok, bird ended up today at a Pigeon Store on Long Island: Pigeon Depot, 165 Bridge Road, Islandia, NY 11749 and probably in a few days gets new owner .. End of a story!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

grey_juce said:


> Ok, bird ended up today at a Pigeon Store on Long Island: Pigeon Depot, 165 Bridge Road, Islandia, NY 11749 and probably in a few days gets new owner .. End of a story!


Thank you for taking the time to care for this lost one


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

grey_juce said:


> Ok, bird ended up today at a Pigeon Store on Long Island: Pigeon Depot, 165 Bridge Road, Islandia, NY 11749 and probably in a few days gets new owner .. End of a story!


Thank you for taking the bird to the store, rather than just releasing it. It has a lot better chance of surviving. Someone else will have a nice bird to add to their loft. 

Dave


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you for taking care of that beautiful bird! I hope he finds a good home. I had no idea a place called "Pigeon Depot" existed! It's a bit far from New Jersey but I may have to go there. And if that bird is still there, I may have to adopt him.......


----------



## grey_juce (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, thanks, you are welcome guys..!!
It was happy ending for the pigeon. He spent 3 days with us, even get comfortable with my dog. While driving to "Pigeon Depot", I put bird in a back section of my FJ Cruiser, but he wanted to be with us, so jump on the top of a back sit and was sitting there next to Antosha ... it was funny!!
----
I'm actually a dog lover, Antosha is a good size pointer, here is:
*Antosha on CloudPet.com/*
(anyone is welcome to open account and set up web page for - any pet welcome..)
*His Photo Gallery*


-----
And here is myself: *www.Pro5Homes.com* .. my professional web site )


----------

